# Coleman stove to 5 gallon propane???



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a two burner coleman stove that I've been using the small throw away propane bottles on. I would like to buy the adaptor hose that would allow me to use my 5 gallon jug from my bar-b-que on the colman stove. 
My question is does the propane come out of the 5 gallon jug at the same pressure as the small throw away cans? Do I need a pressure regulator or is the hose with the proper fittings all I need? 

Allen


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

If you have liquid, in theory the pressure remains the same. If the container is cold from a rapid decompression, the pressure does decrease (just as an air conditioner works). So that can reduce pressure when it's cold. What you are trying to do should work fine.

Cabela's actually has a lot of adapters and things in their catalogs if you can't find what you need.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks
I found a 5 foot hose with the proper fittings at a local camping store for $20.00 However on the same display they had a 5 foot hose with a diaphragm of some sort on it and I would have to buy an adaptor to make it all work for $45.00 total. Just wondering what I really need. 
I'm thinkn to go with the $20.00 hose and hook it all up light it and stand back to see what I get. :shock:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You will be fine with the $20 hose. I have 2 and they work great. I use mine for a MR. Heater and my 2-burner Coleman.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just an FYI. Coleman used to make an adapter pole so you could put a Coleman Lanter on the top and then run a hose to the stove. It worked great.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

yak4fish said:


> Thanks
> I found a 5 foot hose with the proper fittings at a local camping store for $20.00 However on the same display they had a 5 foot hose with a diaphragm of some sort on it and I would have to buy an adaptor to make it all work for $45.00 total. Just wondering what I really need.
> *I'm thinkn to go with the $20.00 hose and hook it all up light it and stand back to see what I get.* :shock:


Just make sure you are in the garage next to the lawnmower, edger, and gas cans when you do give it a whirl! :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesn't matter. 


I refill 1-pound propane bottles from a 5-gallon propane tank. No regulator or check valve between the two.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Officially, you are supposed to have the regulator and the filter (regulators have a filter). Unofficially, I don't know, but it sounds like lots of guys smoke it filter free. Cabelas lists the hoses both ways, I can't image that they would even sell a plain hose unless it was ok to use just the hose. I had wondered the same thing as I thought about buying one of the buddy heaters.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't have pressure numbers but I am pretty sure that the 5 gal propane tanks have more pressure than the little one pound cans. But the only "problem" I have found is that you have to keep the flow to the burners lower or the pressure "blows" the flame out away from the burner jets and makes a lot of noise. Keep the burners low and it works just fine. I have two lantern trees that I use in my elk camp tent. I put a lantern on the top of each on different propane tanks and Mr Heater on one and the stove on the other. We live well at elk camp. :wink:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

As long as you have liquid, in theory the pressure should remain the same.

Granted, that will vary a little with hot / cold days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> As long as you have liquid, in theory the pressure should remain the same.
> 
> Granted, that will vary a little with hot / cold days.


Yup, not only in theory, but in practice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I pick up empty propane cylinders people throw along the highway. Refilled some 1-pound propane cylinders today;

1) Make sure 1-pounder is flat, 0 psi.

2) Freeze 1-pounder

3) Screw in transfer adapter. (This one came from Cabela's):









4) With bulk cylinder upside-down, screw on 1-pounder.

5) Open bulk cylinder fully until propane transfer "noise" stops: 









6) Check for leaks with a soap solution:









Notes:
The re-filled 1-pounders will be 75% full at best.
The DOT forbids carrying re-filled 1-pounders on interstate highways.
To transfer propane from 1-pounder to bulk tank, do not freeze the 1-pounder.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

It must be safe he,s doing it in the kitchen.


----------

